# Lures?



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

What are some good ways to rig a lure? How Do you fish a lure successfully? And what are some good lures to use? :?: :?:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Tie it to the end of your line (preferably with a fishing knot). 

Cast and retrieve. 

They are all good just not all the time.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

+1 on scotty's answer. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Rapalas, Blue Foxes, Rooster Tails, Jake's. 

Those all have earned a good reputation, so they're worth a shot. Spinners are good to work upstream and reeled in quickly. They work against the current too, but I like upstream a little better.

Rapalahunter-

Great avatar!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Rapalahunter-
> 
> Great avatar!


Yeah, I remember fighting that dude when I was in like 5th grade.... Once I finally kicked his arse I got mine handed to me by Iron Mike himself.

Oh yeah, mepps aglia are good in streams too. Silver blade, 1/8 and 1/16 oz, cast up, retrieve and swing. And I have caught 6 or 7 different warm and coldwater species on a 1/8 oz. panther martin yellow body with red spots and silver blade. (so as not to be a totally heartless hijacker).


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

You may be confusing soda popinski with super macho man. Super macho man is right before the ear biter. And I also got my A$$ handed to me by Tyson numerous times. I'm yet to meet someone who actually beat him... anyone out there beat Tyson?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of the tips I will use them when I go on my next Fishing Adventure. :mrgreen: --\O


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Never beat Tyson. I think the best I ever did was hit him a few times with my super.

I watched a guy beat him, though. **** superior gamers. :evil: 

:lol:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I watched my brother beat Mike Tyson numerous times. I was always rooting for Tyson though cause my brother a real bung hole back then.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

haha.. I got Tyson a few times. 

But it took me a longgggg time to beat Soda Popinski. :lol:


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

i got tyson a few times but he handed it to me more time than i did to him


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I sucked at video games and never made it past the third or fourth guy usually...Oh well. I don't remember the game that well. About lures,.....

Tie them on with a Palomar or Improved Clinch knot.

Use spinners, plastic minnows, plastic worms, Velveeta, Flies (yes, I really do), hard minnow lures (Raps), and cut bait (its a stinky, bloody lure usually). 

I use them all in the "traditional" way but also get creative with whatever lure I'm using. Sometimes thinking out of the box about how to use a given tactic can really pay off for you... and it'll usually be a way of doing things most guys are unwilling to or don't know to try.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Once I read this article about Super Punch Out on the internet, and these two guys figured out the fastest ways to beat each charcter. They could knock out everyone on the game in less that 30 seconds, including big Mike. It was pretty impressive stuff, and I wish I had that knowledge about 15 years ago. I would have been the king!

About lures... I don't know, I'm a finesse fisherman. Good luck though.


----------

